# buffed.de + Facebook Login = Seite geht nicht mehr[ERLEDIGT]



## Astrakiller (16. Dezember 2010)

Hey hey hey..

Folgendes Problem: Ich wollte mich über das Login-Menü von der Startseite einloggen,indem ich mein Facebook Profil mitverwende ( Facebook hat die genehmigung usw. ).Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt,bis zu dem Schritt wo ich den Usernamen eingebe. Mittlerweile habe ich 5 verschiedene Usernamen und PW's versucht,doch es passiert immer das gleiche..Nach dem abschicken der Informationen kommt irgendwann ein Umleitungsfehler bei Firefox und ich kann auf keinen Inhalt von buffed.de zugreifen. Auch wen ich die Cookies lösche geht nixmehr,ich komm höchstens noch auf die Startseite.Forum und Datenbank geht ohne Probleme,nur auf der Startseite zickts halt rum.. Erklärung/Hilfe? :/



Edit: Anscheinend hab ich das System ausgetrickst,wenn ich mich über das Forum einlogge und dann auch über das Forum auf meine mybuffed Seite gehe,bin ich eingeloggt und alles geht Wunderbar. Hat sich also erledigt!


----------

